# "Orange Crush" the unnatural



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi guys,
I had a lot of fun building this slingshot. Thanks to Slingshooter PT for sending me this beauty. The fork is Holm Oak. It is hard and heavy wood. I have kept it in the house to season for well over a year. Then I used the belt sander to put some flat area on so I could laminate some G-10 accents on it. I then let it sit for a couple more weeks to make sure it was happy. I made a video of the building process if you are interested.





The final results I am very happy with it. it feels really nice in the hand and the grip is fine with the epoxy finish on it. I am really happy I was able to keep lots of bark on her. I am excited to lay down a few cans with her. Here are the finished pictures


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow... I desire an half of your skill!!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Great shooter! 

Thanks for sharing!

Cheers


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Widget said:


> Wow... I desire an half of your skill!!!


Can I have the other half?


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Backyard Slinger (Sep 23, 2015)

this a piece of art and I bet she is a beauty to shoot. keep up the awesome work


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

AWESOME!!! The finished beauty is just amazing  !!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful slingshot!!!!!!! The video is amazing, enjoyed it immensely, thanks for sharing


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another beautiful frame, what else is new. You're not short on imagination that's for sure. Love your work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang, man, I think you got this slingshot crafting down cold! Beautiful piece. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

YEAH!! How cool is that!!??


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Love It Love It Love It..On Man this shooter is a super fine looker for sure..Thank you for sharing the build as well*

*~AKAOldmiser~*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding Randy, you're the wizard of the work shop! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats a vibrant slingshot


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Naturally hypnotic!!!

I already feel relaxed an happy just to see her

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful! The g10 on the forks looks almost like an optical illusion.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Very very nice....i also enjoy you video...thanks for sharing


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

I have no words....your idea is perfect in its semplicity and your skill is mazing...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## sidehacker (Nov 29, 2015)

outstanding. Thanks for video.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*THAT is just exciting!**!**! *For some reason it makes me think of tropical fish.

Always something creatively POPping up off your magical workbench, Can-Opener.

"*Orange Crush*" is the perfect name for this one. Lots of sizzling zest and zing in this sling.

Thoroughly enjoyed watching your tutorial. Very helpful tips.


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

It's very cool! Great work!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job and great video! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's amazing Randy ! You're an Artist it that heaven of a workshop of yours .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent !!! , Had a great vision, I love :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

That's how Randy rolls B)


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicest Natty known to man!!!!!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for another great instructional video. I've learned a lot watching your videos.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gorgeous Randy! I really like it. Good to see you doing well and continuing the love of slingshots


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I keep coming back to this.. straight ausome. . I really know nothing about g10.. do you laminate a buck of different colors together.. or buy it in the block already like that?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Its like a caveman hit up 5th avenue and found something he liked . this is very cool.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

super job needless to say

I am so glad you showed the pre glue process of making small holes in both sides of the pieces to glue and FILLING them properly so as to make more purchase surface for the glue and "mini rivets" as I call them. You use the slow cure epoxy too...seems to stick better than the fast cure stuff...maybe it soaks into pores better. The slow cure epoxy is so good, as you so kindly demonstrated, to smear on the surface too...no need to polish it for in the time it takes to cure, any wipe marks or such just melt out so it's already polished when it is cured the next day. The slow cure epoxy soaks into the material well so that it's a little more than just a quick surface treatment...it plasticizes that surface as well as makes a transparent and hard coating. The flexible stuff is nice because it resists chipping, as you also demonstrated.

I don't have a heat gun so I use a wire to poke the glue down into the holes...I apply a copious amount of glue like you do then poke down in the holes to force the glue into them. The heat gun expands the air in bubbles making them rise to the surface better and burst, leaving pure clear glue with no bubble/weak spots. What a thorough tutorial!

I think this world is in too much of a hurry sometimes with instant glues and such, some are impatient don't want wait overnight for glues to harden.

This is a whale of a good tutorial for folks to download and keep in mind so that when it comes time to make a frame they'll have it for reference.

Thanks amigo for such a nice work along tutorial. That G10 fancy pants lamination is sure cool... did you make that yourself? Paper or cloth?

This natty is a charm, a gem... I like that you included a little bark on it as well, that epoxy seals it well I bet. What a dandy frame! Eye candy a go go and I like the name too... orange crush. Sure fits it.

/chuck/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic looking! Thanks for sharing this great work.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> I keep coming back to this.. straight ausome. . I really know nothing about g10.. do you laminate a buck of different colors together.. or buy it in the block already like that?


Thanks for the nice comments  You can buy G-10 already layered here http://masecraftsupply-com.3dcartstores.com/38-inch-thick-sheets_c_233.html Also you can buy it in solid colors and create your own layers  [URL=http://masecraftsupply-com.3dcartstores.com/18-inch-thick-sheets_c_239]http://masecraftsupply-com.3dcartstores.com/18-inch-thick-sheets_c_239.html[/URL]


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> super job needless to say
> 
> I am so glad you showed the pre glue process of making small holes in both sides of the pieces to glue and FILLING them properly so as to make more purchase surface for the glue and "mini rivets" as I call them. You use the slow cure epoxy too...seems to stick better than the fast cure stuff...maybe it soaks into pores better. The slow cure epoxy is so good, as you so kindly demonstrated, to smear on the surface too...no need to polish it for in the time it takes to cure, any wipe marks or such just melt out so it's already polished when it is cured the next day. The slow cure epoxy soaks into the material well so that it's a little more than just a quick surface treatment...it plasticizes that surface as well as makes a transparent and hard coating. The flexible stuff is nice because it resists chipping, as you also demonstrated.
> 
> ...


Thank you Chuck  I appreciate your thoughtful response


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the kind comments from all of you. I really enjoy sharing my slingshot projects with you and I appreciate you taking the time to look and watch  Thanks so much 

Regards

Randy


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow!!! That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great work!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't know what to say, that's amazing!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Randy,

It was a pleasure to watch the making of video. You found a nice natural / artificial / bark-on / sculpted balance. So many styles and workflows in a quick project like this. Thanks for sharing my friend!

Mark


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's definitely an eye-catching piece man, very well done...


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow!!! Just wow!!!


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

had a nice time watching your video ...very inspiring ...

great idea ... reenforced naturals with a blob of color

sleek and rough in once piece

Greetings

hf


----------

